# What caused this? Multiple choice - easy



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm going with C.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

psm1212 said:


> I'm going with C.


It wasn't a very challenging test, was it?


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I was looking for a "D...all of the above....."!


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Ravenseye said:


> I was looking for a "D...all of the above....."!


I probably should have included it.


----------



## hagane (Aug 15, 2015)

There's a problem with this question. You forgot to have a choice, D, which should say teenagers frat party. XD 

I can feel the anguish of the beek seeing this done to his yard. Sorry.


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

how did it get through the fence, exactly?


----------



## BenjaminM (Mar 10, 2020)

A coworker told me a story once about a bear that had went into the middle of a corn field, flattened out an area and made a decent size pile of ears of corn.

I find this photo interesting because it looks like a pile of frames in the center and lots of empty boxes scattered about.


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

e. I know I left my hive tool somewhere.


----------



## Rocky Mt High (Mar 22, 2014)

hahahaha! I saw the boxes set on the sides and I thought, "that's a seat, for sure!". That's why my guess was C


----------



## bushpilot (May 14, 2017)

When I clicked on the thread, I had in my mind "It's gonna be either varroa or a bear." I think I can eliminate varroa on this one. Wait, to be sure - when did you test last? What is your treatment protocol? Did you test after?


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

bushpilot said:


> I think I can eliminate varroa on this one. Wait, to be sure - when did you test last? What is your treatment protocol? Did you test after?


That's funny.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Ha! Funny that this thread was resurrected today. If I took a photo of that yard right now….it’d look pretty much the same. Queens arrive Wednesday.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Dan, my yard looked like that this weekend. Almost have it cleaned back up. Feeders, feeding shims, frames (good and bad), supers, empty boxes, lids, queen excluders, etc. It was all there and it was all over.


----------

